# Afflatu



## seafarer

*Is "Afflatu" a noun of "afflo"???* 

Very important question


----------



## o-nami

Yes, the root and the meaning are the same.


----------



## Flaminius

Hi,

It can be a noun (ablative of _afflatus_, _-ūs_) but it can be the supine of the verb (again, in ablative).  If you have a specific instance of _afflatu_ in mind, we should look at the context to determine which is the case.


----------



## seafarer

o-nami said:


> Yes, the root and the meaning are the same.


 
Thanks


----------



## seafarer

Flaminius said:


> Hi,
> 
> It can be a noun (ablative of _afflatus_, _-ūs_) but it can be the supine of the verb (again, in ablative). If you have a specific instance of _afflatu_ in mind, we should look at the context to determine which is the case.


 
Thanks a lot 
and can you tell me the different between "afflatu" and "afflatus"??
Can you use  sentence to teach me??
Thanks


----------



## Imber Ranae

seafarer said:


> Thanks a lot
> and can you tell me the different between "afflatu" and "afflatus"??
> Can you use  sentence to teach me??
> Thanks



Are you undertaking a study of Latin, or do you just want to translate something from Latin? If the case is the latter, you'll need to have it translated for you by someone who has studied the language, of which there are many here. But you can't just do it yourself when you have no familiarity with the language.

If you are studying Latin, however, you'll need to devote yourself to learning _all_ of the grammar. The difference between _afflatus_ and _afflatu_ cannot be fully grasped until you understand the case system of Latin nouns. _Afflatus_ is a noun in the nominative case, which is used as the grammatical subject of a sentence or clause. _Afflatu_ is the same noun in the ablative case, but there's no quick way to summarize how the ablative case is used. It can mean many different things depending on context.


----------



## seafarer

Imber Ranae said:


> Are you undertaking a study of Latin, or do you just want to translate something from Latin? If the case is the latter, you'll need to have it translated for you by someone who has studied the language, of which there are many here. But you can't just do it yourself when you have no familiarity with the language.
> 
> If you are studying Latin, however, you'll need to devote yourself to learning _all_ of the grammar. The difference between _afflatus_ and _afflatu_ cannot be fully grasped until you understand the case system of Latin nouns. _Afflatus_ is a noun in the nominative case, which is used as the grammatical subject of a sentence or clause. _Afflatu_ is the same noun in the ablative case, but there's no quick way to summarize how the ablative case is used. It can mean many different things depending on context.


 
Hehe....i'm not study any bit of Latin
But i think Latin is a beautiful language
and infact, i just want to use this word as a name
so i don't know which one suit my request
hope you can help,i know you must be a skillful language learner
Thanks a lot


----------

